# Mk.VII cockpit



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

http://drexfiles.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/untitled-16.jpg


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The pic clearly identifies this as a Mk II cockpit...NOT a MkVII !


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Although identified as a Mk II cockpit, it's definitely a Mk VII cockpit. Aside from the controls which are definitely not from the Mk II, check out the canopy.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

the caption is a mistake. human error. we're not toasters.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeah, the caption is definitely wrong.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

In before the lock!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

John P said:


> In before the lock!


me too.

I just want to say how upset I am over the direction this has taken. I tried doing something nice and all you could do was pick it apart and dump on it.

That's all. Now go build something.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Magesblood said:


> ...I just want to say how upset I am over the direction this has taken. I tried doing something nice and all you could do was pick it apart and dump on it...


I'm sorry to disagree, but only 1 comment was made saying you were wrong in (correctly) stating that it was the Mk VII cockpit. The other comments were concurring that you are correct in identifying it as the Mk VII.

And the only "yelling" was one word not an entire post.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Lock? What for???

What Paul said...just pointing out YOU were RIGHT and Ductape was incorrect. They captioned the photo wrong in the auction catalog.

Take a deep breath....

One person not paying attention to the photo doesn't mean the thread has disintegrated. The sun WILL come up in the morning!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I know. I'm sorry for flying off the handle.

I'll re-edit the offensive, maladaptive posts and the first entry.

And Dave, I actually thought your post a couple up said that the canopy is wrong. That's what prompted my upsetedness- more criticism.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

It's all good. That's the problem with brief replies. Too easy to misinterpret. It's a cool shot. I thought I downloaded most of the catalog photos for reference, but I don't think I have that one.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

My mistake, meerly commented on the photo caption. No offense intended.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Great pic, regardless! Thanks for posting, my friend. Awesome resource!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Man ... that one image is HUGE! But the details ... aaaaaah!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Actually, I think the "Hero" Cockpit was used for whatever bird they needed a detailed cockpit for at the time. If you look at shots from earlier episodes of the show, the cockpit from the full-size Vipers was much different from what was shown. Example: On the Full-size Viper Mark II, there aren't really many electronic gauges or screens. Most everything is "steam gauge" instruments. Now watch the season 4 episode where Kara needs to dial in the "signal from earth." Everything's electronic. 

Eventually, the show used this "hero" cockpit for all the fighter-sized spacecraft ( Mk II, Mk VII, and the Blackbird) whenever they needed a busy, "detailed" cockpit. I think if they really needed to represent a Mk II, they threw a center-mounted stick in it, rather than the sidestick of the VII. 

(By the way, the Moebius Mk II model's cockpit best represents the cockpit from the full-size MkII prop, which was sold at auction when the series ended. It would take some major modifications to make it like the Hero cockpit.)


----------



## captain shelley (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting this picture, it gives some ideas for when the model of the MkVII comes out. But now I actually want the true to size canopy  Thanks again.


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

As the resident Galactica expert, RedHeadKevin is the most correct. 

The cockpit in the picture is the filming light up "Hero" and can be configured as the MK II and MK VII. It was also used for the Blackbird (has not interior at all) and the Stealth Viper flown by Bulldog.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

This has run it's course as well. Closed!


----------

